

Rand Paul Patriot act filibuster [video] - mayneack
http://www.c-span.org/video/?326084-1/senator-rand-paul-rky-nsa-surveillance&live

======
dang
Thread merged with
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9578308](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9578308).

